# Best Oysters, and all you want to eat.



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Had some of the best oysters in my life at the Hard Rock Casino in Sarasota FL. My fishing friend Richard and I went there often. They are Blue Point, or I think the other oysters are called PEI Oysters from Canada.












[ATTACH


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Man Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Those are some fat oysters. The best I've ever had were purchased by my brother while on a duck hunting trip to tangier island. The guide/oyster man/fisherman hooked them up with a half bushel of fat fresh oysters for much less than you could get them anywhere else. They were great steamed on the grill with a little tabasco


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Yes, no wonder they were so good. You were in the right place, Tangier Island.


----------

